# Fertig PC in neues gehäuse einbauen



## GoHomeNOW (23. Januar 2011)

hallo buffed gemeinde,

hab mal wieder eine frage zu PC´s.
habe mir einen fertig rechner von einem bekannten Markt gekauft ^^.
so da ich aber probleme habe da eine grafikkarte einzubauen, wollte ich folgendes fragen.
kann man das innen leben des rechners einfach in einen etwas größeres gehäuse reinbauen?
sorry kenne mich in solchen sache nicht aus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2011)

jup kann man, solange da genormte hardware eingebaut ist.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

Sollte kein Problem sein. Ich nehme mal an, dass das Mainboard im ATX-Format ist. Dann sollte das alles passen.


----------



## GoHomeNOW (23. Januar 2011)

das mainboard ist kleiner als das atx format


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

Micro-ATX? Dann musst du nachschauen, ob in das neue Gehäuse auch ein Micro-ATX-Board passt. Aber ob dann die Grafikkarte passt?


----------



## GoHomeNOW (23. Januar 2011)

ja genau ist ein micro-atx 
genau das wollte ich ja wissen ob ich das ganze in ein midi gehäuse rein bauen kann.
hätte mich etwas deutlicher ausdrücken können ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

Das kommt auf das Gehäuse drauf an. In welches Gehäuse willst du es denn einbauen?


----------



## GoHomeNOW (23. Januar 2011)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse/MS-TECH/LC-190/80229/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Midi-Tower
an das hätte ich gedacht und grafikkarte eine http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/ZOTAC/GeForce_GT430/692236/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+G%2FGT


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

Geht.



> Unterstützte Mainboards	ATX, microATX, Mini-ITX


----------



## GoHomeNOW (23. Januar 2011)

ok danke dir käpteniglo


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Januar 2011)

Was für ne Grafikkarte hast du jetzt drin ?
Weil eine 430 auch nicht wirklich ne Gaminggraka ist.

Wie sieht die restliche Hardware aus?^^

Hast du noch Garantie auf dem PC ? Weil wenn du die Bauteile aus dem Gehäuse nimmst, geh ich wirklich mal davon aus, dass du ausgelacht wirst, wenn du mit dem neuen Gehäuse Garantieforderungen stellst, weil es eben ein Fertigpc ist.

Dir ist klar, dass dein neues Gehäuse jetzt auch weder groß noch toll ist.
Für 10 Euro mehr würdest du ein gutes Xigmatecgehäuse bekommen.


----------



## GoHomeNOW (23. Januar 2011)

das ist mir klar das es keine gaming grafikkarte ist,
und gehäuse muss nicht schön aussehen ^^
jetzt ist eine Intel GMA 4500 256mb verbaut (onboard)


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Januar 2011)

Gut 
Dann bleibt noch das "Problem" ob du die Garantie behälst auf die Einzelteile, wenn du den PC quasi auseinander baust.

Und ich rede beim Gehäuse nicht von schön sondern von einfach bedienbar und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## NexxLoL (23. Januar 2011)

Ich würde das Gehäuse trotzdem nicht kaufen. Für das Geld bekommst du ein Xigmatek Asgard, dann hast du was Gescheites. Habe 2 von den MS-Tech Dingern verbaut, und bei beiden war die Frontklappe schon bei der Lieferung abgebrochen, es gab scharfe Kanten, und die Seitenteile haben gewackelt. 

Ich würde es so machen:
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard, 30€
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5670, 83€

Dann bist du zwar ca. 5€ (an denen es hoffentlich nicht scheitern sollte) über deinem Vorschlag, jedoch hast du dann eine stärkere Grafikkarte mit ähnlichem Stromverbrauch, und ein Gehäuse, das nicht nach 2 Tagen auseinanderfällt.

LG


----------



## GoHomeNOW (25. Januar 2011)

hab jetzt alles bei einem fachmann besorgt.
er meinte mein mainboard hat das format DTX, wusste garnicht das sowas gibt ^^
er hat mir alles eingebaut eine 4670 ati radeon größeres netzteil das alte hatte nur 250 watt xD zu schwach meinte er.
und natürlich ein DTX gehäuse etwas größer als das alte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Januar 2011)

gib die HD4670 zurück, die gibts schon seit 3 Jahren und war damals nur mittelmaß.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2011)

Und was hast du bei dem "Fachmann" jetzt für die Graka bezahlt?


----------



## NexxLoL (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hasse "Fachmänner", die nur Mist verbauen. Mein Gitarrenlehrer wollte eine neue Grafikkarte. Habe ihm die GTX 460 empfohlen. Im Endeffekt haben sie ihm für 150€ eine GTS 450 eingebaut, und dann noch nicht mal den Stormadapter richtig angeschlossen. Ich weiß schon, warum ich den Leuten empfehle sich selbst mit den Sachen auseinander zu setzen....


----------

